# Cheating in golf...



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Was having a bit of a debate today and someone made the statement that cheating is rife in golf. I was genuinely dismayed to hear someone had that perception of golf and the majority of golfers. Perhaps I'm naive but I just find it hard to believe that "cheating is rife in golf." If it was then most of the scores returned in club competitions would be in their 60's.

The unasked question back at him was if he believes that, is he actually part of the problem he perceives? Is he inherently a cheat?

In 40+ years of golf I've only ever seen 3 blatant cheats, and don't doubt there are more, but is it rife?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I have seen cheating in golf. Both from the pros, and amateurs. Heck, I am pretty sure that on more than a few occasions, when out goofing off with my buddies, we have skirted the rules. That said I don't think it is "rife" to any great extent.

The argument might be is it cheating if the score does not count? 

The biggest problem I have seen when attending PGA tournies is the ball moving after being touched with the club face, while being addressed. I once asked a caddy for a lessor known pro about this. He politely told me "it was no big deal", that "we all do it sometimes". Granted the ball did not move very much, but still....???

Some of you might remember Sergio addressing a ball several years ago, with the ball doing a 1/2 to 3/4 roll, causing him to have to re address the ball. Although plainly seen by the camera, no penalty was assessed, and the talking heads did not mention it on air. Now, to his favor, Sergio did not touch the ball with his club. He grounded the club behind the ball, which pushed the turf down, which caused the ball to move. This was a lively topic on many golf forums when it happened. The argument in his favor, was he did not touch the ball, and had not actually addressed the ball when it moved. Consensus was he should have added a penalty to his score card. 

With amateurs, it's usually improving their lie that I see most often. That, and taking a higher number of strokes on a hole than they actually write down. 

Another issue with amateurs is not knowing the rules, which breeds unknown rules violations. This is also true to some extent in the pro ranks. However with the pros, their mistake is usually noticed, and penalties are assessed.

Cheaters will show up in all walks of life, and sports. It's human nature. Today's golf ethics are not like yesterday's golf ethics. JMHO.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I think you'll find some cheating but those are not GOLFERS, just a tarnish to the sport. To say Rife...no, even though I want to lower my handicap I won't report my score if I knew I violated the rules.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't think it is rife but it is there weather it be an unknown rule violation or someone not being a very good counter...(we've all come across that). In the end the cheat is just cheating themselves........


----------

